# Problème ventilateur sur Windows



## Maxime-5 (30 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je suis nouveau ici, je viens chercher une information, ou des personnes ayant rencontré ce soucis.
J'ai un MacBook Pro 2017 TB 13". 
Voilà il y a encore une semaine j'avais un ordinateur sous Windows sur le côté, pour modeler quelques bricole en 3D. 
Celui-ci a rendu l'âme, donc je me suis dis en attendant d'en racheter un, pourquoi ne pas utiliser BootCamp. 
J'installe une partition Windows 10, déjà sa plante un petit peu, j'ai dût m'y reprendre a deux fois. 
Une fois sur la session, les mises a jours ce font tout seul, tout tourne nickel. 
Pendant la modélisation 3D, le ventilateur droit s'est mis a bien tourné, sa faisais énormément de bruit, j'ai donc tout stopper, j'ai éteint le PC , un mort est déjà bien assez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
J'attend une heure et demi environ, je retourne sur la partition Mac OS Catalina, et là en fait le ventilateur fais exactement le même bruit, je me suis dis que c'est normal, ça vas revenir, après une heure de traitement de texte, toujours se même bruit, j'ai donc remis a 0 le SMC, depuis cela fonctionne mieux, mise a part quand je retourne sur Windows ou là le ventilateur se lance au maximum directement, j'ai donc retiré la partition bootcamp pour évité tout soucis. 
J'aimerais avoir des retours si des personnes avait déjà eux ce même soucis, et si il y a d'autre solution que de réinitialiser le SMC

Je sais que j'ai posé cette question sur un autre forum, ce forum étant en maintenance a l'heure de l'incident. 
Cordialement, je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2019)

On ferme ici, vu que le problème est le même dans ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/cpu-a-70-sans-utilisation.1324449/


----------

